# "Nothin' But Love" - Video Comp



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

In case you weren't already jonezin' to get out on the water, here's some fast paced cuts of hook sets, drag rips, sleigh rides, headshakes, camera slaps, and more from 2014
HD and full screen encouraged 

http://youtu.be/x-y-UoHX8BQ


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Bad A*s Vid!
Music was perfect


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

nice!


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Good video. C'mon springtime!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Very nice video.

Priceless = You and your daughter on the water catching fish.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks guys. Glad you all enjoyed it.
Orest, definitely priceless.


----------

